# RE: Endymion @ Wigmore Hall 2nd May



## Jamie

*RE: Endymion @ Wigmore Hall 2nd May*

Hello,

I'm new to the forum but have just started helping Endymion promote their lovely orchestra. Below are the event details. Endymion have been around since 1979 and currently perform at venues like Royal Festival Hall and South Bank Centre. For further information see www.endymion.org.uk

Wed 2 May 2007 7.30 PM Endymion
Helen Keen (flute); Melinda Maxwell (oboe); Mark van de Wiel (clarinet);Robin O?Neill (bassoon); Stephen Stirling (horn); Michael Dussek (piano)
Works by: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart; Samuel Barber; Ludwig van Beethoven; Francis Poulenc

If you would like any further information please contact me on [email protected]
Thanks

Jamie


----------

